# basking



## blasteryui (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey guys my female arg tegu, I've had since Saturday. I have a basking bulb 150 watt, it shines onto a log, it reaches 100, but looks to stay at 95. My Tegu has not once gone on the log ( atleast thats what I think ) anyways she is always like a foot away or a little bit away basking away from the log, is she going to get her proper basking light, she looks like shes fine she lays completely flat out beside the log or a foot away form it.


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: baskijng*

What type of bulb are you using? Also how far is it from the log? (has the log ever been used by another reptile)

I ask about the bulb placement cause it maybe too close and uncomfortable, do you have a heat gun to check the surface temp? 150w if too close maybe too much, your inside temp might be 100 but surface may be hotter n too close to the bulb, if she's "always" a certain distance from the basking area you set up, then I'm sure she's letting you know it's a bit too hot on the log.

I also ask about the log being used before cause if so then maybe the scent of the other animal may be keeping her off,(rare but could happen) they have an awesome sense of smell

Also if your using just a basking bulb with no UV you might wanna change that or add one with UV


----------



## blasteryui (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: baskijng*

I have pictures, but its more then 30cm away from the log by the looks of it, also I grabbed a therm and put it on the log and it said 100? I've moved the log to different spots, its facing the log but kinda off? Also I had a columbian, so the scent may be there? The columbian would bask on the log all the time though but my argentine wont, what should I try to do? Also I have a UVB bulb that faces the log another reason I want her to bask on the log.


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: baskijng*

Sounds like everything is good, Maybe switch the log for a flat piece of stone, other than that I'm not sure, maybe she's just picky lol 
or uses it's/ basks when your not around.


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 9, 2009)

I use halogen flood lights. They put out twice the heat of the same size incandescent bulb, saves you money on electricity. GE makes some that are rated to last 6000 hours.

A piece of stone makes a better basking site.


----------



## blasteryui (Sep 9, 2009)

Okay, where do I get these flood lights?


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm assuming you're not in the US. I get them at home Depot or Wal-Mart, you should be able to get them at any home improvement or hardware store. They are the large PAR38 floodlights you would use outside.


----------



## blasteryui (Sep 9, 2009)

I have home depots and such? So the 9 dollar bulbs work how do I set them up?


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 9, 2009)

I used to use 75W & 90W halogen bulbs at about 14" to 16" from the basking site. Recently I've been changing to 45W & 50W halogen bulbs at about 7". I made a guard out of 1/2" galvanized hardware cloth. I first did it with a big enclosure I split in half and wanted to reduce the amount of heat in the room.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=4971" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=4971</a><!-- m -->

I am going to rebuild one of our Tegu enclosures to lower it and build 2 more to stack together.


----------



## blasteryui (Sep 9, 2009)

Okay so if I buy a 50 watt bulb I just hang it above the basking area, as long as the thermonitor doesnt go past 100 its okay right? I wish somebody told me this sooner.. I spend 30 bucks on 150 watts when I can spend 10 bucks for 2 of these :| Also the 150 brings my ambient temp on the hot side to like 95 and cool side 80+ will this 50 watt bulb do the same?


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 9, 2009)

The 50W halogen will throw maybe half the heat of a 90W. You need to guard it to keep anything from getting burned since it would be so close. You'll have to experiment to find the proper height. The halogen bulb focuses the heat downward, big incandescent bulbs tend to radiate some out to the side and increase the ambient temp without giving you enough heat at the basking spot. Our problem is in the summer the basement got up to to mid/upper 80's with all the 90W halogen bulbs, now the low 80's.


----------



## blasteryui (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh I don't think halogen bulbs are right for me then because my 150 watt creates 100 basking spot and brings ambient temperature up. So if a 50 watt only makes one spot hot then the rest of my tank would be cold? Especially at night? my room temperature at the moment is like 73 and thats what the temperature in the enclosure is at night also.


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 10, 2009)

You don't need any heat at night as long as you temps stay above 65. You don't have to use the 50W, you could use a 75W or 90W at a greater distance, if you'd like to save on electricity and save money not buying the expensive high wattage bulb. 

We had so many 90W halogen bulbs heating up the house I decided to experiment with lowering the height of the bulbs so I can lower the wattage and save on our electric bill.


----------



## blasteryui (Sep 10, 2009)

Okay thank you, I'll look int this


----------

